
The Ivy League's dirty secret - gadders
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2018/11/the-ivy-leagues-dirty-secret/
======
elliekelly
It's even more brazen than I had imagined. It appears as though at least some
spots are open to the highest potential bidders:

>One chain of emails revealed quite how calculating Harvard can be in these
sensitive matters. Offering Fitzsimmons advice on a potential student whose
family had given $8.7 million, a Harvard fundraising official said the family
had been generous in the past, but that more recent years had been
‘challenging’. The officer added bleakly: ‘Going forward, I don’t see a
significant opportunity for further major gifts. [Name redacted] had an art
collection which conceivably could come our way. More probably it will go to
the [name redacted] museum.’

